# Barnsdale Archery Pics



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Here is another one . The last one I resized a litle small. I hope this one is better..........


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Boy, I'll tell ya, Its hard to get pictures that look good. Lets try this one...........


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Very Nice*

I like the shade of red of the anodizing if that is a true color rendition. The birdseye limbs are beautiful.
Jbird


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

I went back and resized this one, Lets see if you can see the red laminations............


----------



## Joe Barbieur (Jul 31, 2002)

Dave, Are you going to the Iowa pro am???


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Jay, 
The riser is painted Red Metalic. Lets see if this one is any good.


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Joe, 
Yes I'll be there shooting..........Dave


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cool*

Didn't even notice the red laminations. That bow is gorgeous!
Jay


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

whats a bow like that selling for....


----------



## mjs (Jul 15, 2002)

barnrat 53
Tried to post earlier but I guess it didn't work. I only have one thing to say about that bow GREAT!!!!!WOW!!!!!!. I can't wait to get it Dave see ya soon.
Mike


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Pretty and they Shoot...!!

Nice Work..


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

Wow!!!


Good work there Dave. That is a sharp looking bow and I like the silver limb pockets.

Looks like I'm going to have to rethink my next order ...


----------



## timbawolf98 (Apr 6, 2003)

Barnrat, how much would that bow be? When you tried to send me the list earlier, it didnt work. I sent you another email...

Very beautiful bow!!

Timba


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Timba,
I resent it to you. You should have it now.........Dave


----------



## mjs (Jul 15, 2002)

I picked this bow up at barnrats place on Wednesdayand the pictures don't do it justice, it is by far the best looking bow I have ever had. Great job Dave. I have been shooting it for the past 2 days and so far I cannot find any negitives with it. The bow so far shoots just as great as it looks.
Mike


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Thanks Mike,
I'm glad you like your bow. After you left last week, I realized that you forgot to take some pictures that you wanted, I guess you'll have to come back sometime to get them.

Happy Holliday, Dave


----------



## KennyB (Jun 8, 2003)

A work of art I mean Dave.Nice Bow!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the pictures. I have been trying to visualize how the shoot through system works. If you get a chance would you post some pictures without the shadows. I am having problems telling which lines are strings and cables and which lines are shadows. If I knew what I was looking at these shadows would not be a problem. If I had a bow this beautiful I would be afraid to shoot it. One scratch and I would have to go to therapy for mental anguish.


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

*Seeing Double?*

Hey JimP, Dave's shoot through is the same as the Martin Fury X "Visual" so you can get a better look at the setup on the Martin site or Stewart Bowman,s site. The just place your "Custom" order with Dave! Ken


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

jim p,

Here's a close-up of the original Wedel Cam.


----------



## mjs (Jul 15, 2002)

For anybody interested in seeing this bow I will have it at the Iowa pro-am. The bow shoots really great just that its owner the owner seems to lapse into a coma once in awhile. It is a nice piece of work by dave.

Mike


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the picture Capo. Now I see how the system works. This looks like a prefectly balanced system and it looks like you could correct any kind of wheel lean and do any kind of tuning to the system that you would want. I have one question for the fellows who are shooting this system and that is how do you keep the bus cables on the bow arm side from being in contact with the bow arm. It looks like I would have to shoot with a bent arm or that I would have to grip the bow more toward my thumb so that I could stay away from the bus cables.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

One other comment. An ugly sight and an ugly rest is not going to cut it on this bow. Anything that is added must be color cordinated. This includes string loop and nocks. Even the arrow tips need to match and if the color gets worn off the tips they must be replaced. This is not just a bow it is a work of art. I know you will really enjoy it.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

JimP,

I have the Bowman Accu-Riser II with Stewart's Wedel cam and love it. The Wedel cam that is. 
Not trying to upstage Dave's bow. 
To me, the most precise and rugged cam on the market.
Shoots like a dream for me.
Mine has the newest easy draw module and 75% let off.
You can get the Wedel with 65% let off also.
Here is a couple of pics of my Wedels.
Mine have the optional gold plated modules.


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Next


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Sagittarius, are the bus cables out of the way of the bow arm? Did you modify your form a little for the cables? If I grip a left hand bow in my left hand the cables brush against my arm unless I change my grip or bend my arm a little.


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

jim p

A few have complained about cable contact with the bow arm and it's impossible to say whether this will be an issue for you until you shoot one. 

We're all different, but I find that using a low grip position with my knuckles at about 45 degrees and my elbow unlocked works well for me -- regarding cable contact.

You will likely have cable contact if you shoot with a locked elbow. Some don't mind the contact and some do.


You can tune the bow for cam lean using an inexpensive torpedo laser level. Assuming no bow hand torque, you should be able to line up the arrow, rest, sight, string and cams all on the same plane at rest and at full draw.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Jim,

I don't have contact but my Accu-Riser II has a swivel grip and different geometry than the Ultimate X bow.
Have a Red Man bow but it has a cable guard set up.
Would be impossible to tell you, like Capo mentioned, if you will have problems with contact before you handle and shoot the bow yourself.
Some guys feel contact with the buss cables when first starting to draw but have no problem with the shot.
Others, like my friend Capo mentioned, are not bothered by the contact unless they are getting slapped by the buss cables.
It usually is a form problem when getting slapped.
Never alter your form just to shoot a certain type bow unless your form needs work anyway because it's not that great to begin with.
I shoot with a straight arm but not fully locked.
Shooting with a fully locked arm will tend to throw your arm to the left along with your groups after the shot from my experience.
Everyone is different though.
What works for me might not work for you.


Sag.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the informaiton Capo and Sagittarius. I am in full agreement with what you have said.

Have a safe and enjoyable New Year.


----------



## Bullish9 (Aug 27, 2002)

Wow, very nice work!


----------



## TWesley (Sep 14, 2002)

*My X Looks Better than Any You Have Seen*

Check out the bow Dave built for me. It changes colors five hundred times depeneding on how the light shines on it.


----------



## TWesley (Sep 14, 2002)

PX2


----------



## TWesley (Sep 14, 2002)

PX3


----------



## TWesley (Sep 14, 2002)

Check out the black limbs.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Beautiful bow, TWesley!


Sag.


----------



## mjs (Jul 15, 2002)

Another great looking bow from Dave. Nice job


----------



## Capo (May 21, 2002)

*Work of Art*

Congratulations on the nice bow there TW. It's a beauty eh!!

It looks like you got the long riser?


----------



## durango12 (Jul 15, 2002)

*good looking bow*

now all you have to do is learn how to shoot wesley.
d12


----------



## Randy Jones (Sep 7, 2002)

I have owned both the Martin fury X shoot through and the Bowman Wedel cam shoot through. The Martin did hit my arm with the left cable during the shot, BUT the Bowman doesn't! Might be because of the swivel grip on the Bowman! Mr. Barnsdale I sent you a PM, Hope you got it, RCJ


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Cable Slap*

My wife has no cable contact with her Wedel equiped Ultimate X.
She did have a lot of trouble with contact on her straight limbed Phantom with Fury X. I think the higher brace height on the Ultimate X made the difference. The Ultimate X is an awesome shooting bow and she loves it.
Jbird


----------



## ChrisAndersen (Jan 29, 2004)

i got a bow from barnrat an i love it it is the best bow i ever had


----------



## barnrat53 (Jun 25, 2002)

Hi! Chris,
Its about time you started checing out this forum. Congrats on being accepted to NMU. I'll see you next weekend.........Dave


----------



## ChrisAndersen (Jan 29, 2004)

heay barnrat i am looking for a good used shure loc sight think you could get back to me on that because the on i have is junk i dont like it whell got to go

Chris Andersen
Iron River Archer


----------



## ChrisAndersen (Jan 29, 2004)

*heay barnrat*

nice looking bow ther i like the red color 
but i like my zebra color better i shot a 240 with 10x's that is a big improvment from a 197 and 5x's
hope to see you at the state shoot in iron river chris


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Colors?????*

Dave,
What choice in riser colors do you have in anodizing? Any chance of getting a rich emerald green?
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

If a Canadian got a Barnsdale. Could they get "Ultimate Eh!" on it rather then Ultimate X. LOL.


----------

